# My new mouse died :(



## jaredthegreat (Jun 21, 2014)

After being mouse less for two years I decided to adopt a pair of females, a siamese/himalayan and a lilac shaded one. I had always wanted a colour point mouse so I was so damn happy. Instead of buying from a breeder or pet shop I bought them from a girl who could no longer afford the time to look after them (yay good deed me). Anyways I took them home and the siamese one who I named Diamond seemed to be very scared (shivering and little to none movement). I put it all down to the fact she'd been on a car ride and it was a new environment for her. The other mouse was perky as always. I decided on leaving them to settle in their new home but when I checked on them this morning Diamond was on her back having fits  I called the vet and they said they couldn't do anything and told me to put her out of her misery. I ended up having to cull her and I honestly feel like shit about it. Anyways do I get her surviving sister a new friend and how do I go about that?


----------



## Apex (Apr 12, 2014)

That's so sad  I am sorry for your loss. Some mice do like a friend and some may fight, the only way to know is to try. I think it would be good to get her a friend but just watch them closely for the first few days and have a spare tank just in case.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Generally females need company and normaly get on well. However as you have just got them and sadly lost one I'd Waite a week or two at least to make sure she hasn't got something wrong with her.
Did the previous owner say how old they were?

If she is still healthy after a week or two then I'd look into getting some company for her.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Some meeces get very stresssed out when moved out of one house to another. That could have been the sole cause, or it could have lowered her resistance to something she was exposed to.


----------



## jaredthegreat (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay I shall wait awhile and keep an eye on her before I get more mice. The girl I had adopted them from only had them for four weeks after buying from a pet shop. I would say they would've been about 4 months old.

Thank you for your help guys!


----------



## krazykritterz (Apr 19, 2014)

So aorry for your loss, lost a few recently too.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Seizures in meeces can come from a lot of different things. Too warm an ambient temp can trigger seizures, sudden changes in light level, mite treatment...the list goes on; and of course genetics can be at the root of it in most cases.


----------

